# Apprentice renegotiating wage and work conditions



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

1. Ask for a raise and the mileage reimbursement you're are seeking.

2. Apply to a Union local, get the pay and benefits you should be getting.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, go Union. Your marks will help. Pay is regulated.

You won't look back.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Go union


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

In Hawaii and California, travel time beyond 1-hour has to be compensated at straight wages -- or even time-and-a-half. ( hours total past 8 that day )

You'll have to do your own research for BC rules.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

telsa said:


> In Hawaii and California, travel time beyond 1-hour has to be compensated at straight wages -- or even time-and-a-half. ( hours total past 8 that day )
> 
> You'll have to do your own research for BC rules.


????

Elaborate with a few examples?

If I worked on a project that was 2 hours from my house I never was paid any travel time. I was required to show up at 6 or 7 am and then done at 2:30 or 3 pm. The drive to and from a job site was on my own time and dime.

Now if I had to go from project A to project B, in the middle of a shift, then I was compensated not only for my time but for my mileage.

Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

Are you in the interior?

Northern BC ibew993.org
Lower mainland ibew213.org
Kootenays ibew1003.org
Island ibew230.org

I've worked for one non-union company as an apprentice that had benefits, but it was commercial work. I don't know of any resi (non-union shops) that have benefits. But that is only my experience here on the island.

Union work gives you an edge in training and experience, but it is commercial and/or industrial. Work can be spotty. And it may not be local, but you'll be compensated accordingly. And they have a great benefits package


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Switched said:


> ????
> 
> Elaborate with a few examples?
> 
> ...


The law is that _imposed_ 'commutes' for hourly workers ( with construction crews specifically in mind ) that run past one-hour are to be compensated as if the man is on the job. ( The first hour is on the employee. )

I have received such wages, and have met others ( electricians ) that were also so compensated. 

It is a provision that is commonly ducked -- as the troopers are wholly unaware that the law exists. 

If you're hired on with such a commute -- you took the job with your eyes wide open knowing the commute -- then it's not deemed an _imposed_ commute... and wages for said commute are not required. 

I know of one EC that had a 'distant' job. They made sure to hire -- fresh -- for every j-man position -- spelling out exactly how far away the job would be and the commute required. That was pretty smart. 

I know of a second EC that used the exact same scheme. He was wiring up Big Grocers for hundreds of miles around. He'd hire fresh every time, too. ( Exceptions made for his GF and select favorites -- candidate foremen. )

The provision does not apply to salaried workers... etc.

But I'm not an attorney... and things (laws) may have changed.

I have no idea if BC has similar legislation.


----------

